

Google reportedly acquires facial recognition startup Viewdle for $30-45 million - dsr12
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/10/01/google-acquires-viewdle-30-million/

======
dgudkov
Viewdle seems to be the biggest ukrainian startup acquisition.

